# Hardtail Bike build



## That MTB Teen (9 mo ago)

I'm trying to build a mullet hardtail, and I have 2 ideas, but I don't know which one is better. The first idea is 26 back and 27.5 front, with 150mm fork. The second ideea is 27.5 frame with 27.5 inch wheel and 26 inch wheel with 140mm. Which one is better?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

That MTB Teen said:


> I'm trying to build a mullet hardtail, and I have 2 ideas, but I don't know which one is better. The first idea is 26 back and 27.5 front, with 150mm fork. The second ideea is 27.5 frame with 27.5 inch wheel and 26 inch wheel with 140mm. Which one is better?


both sound like they would ride terrible unless designed around those specs


----------



## Grodyman (Sep 29, 2016)

Probably the second option


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

So to clarify, you're thinking about a mullet configuration of 26" rear with 27.5" front and your two options are:
1. 26" frame with 150mm fork
2. 27.5" frame with 140mm fork
Is that correct?


----------



## That MTB Teen (9 mo ago)

DeeCount said:


> So to clarify, you're thinking about a mullet configuration of 26" rear with 27.5" front and your two options are:
> 1. 26" frame with 150mm fork
> 2. 27.5" frame with 140mm fork
> Is that correct?


Yes. You explained better than me


----------



## budgetracer (Oct 24, 2015)

Curious to know why a mullet and why with a 26? Are you building it with parts you already have? Also what are you building it for?


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Giving a suggestion is a bit difficult without more specifics about parts you intend to use. I can give my thoughts on it though as I recently went through something similar, I researched putting 27.5" on the front of my 26".
I would think a frame designed for 27.5" wheels could be compromised by putting a 26" wheel in the rear as that would drop the bottom bracket, slacken head angle, change trail and wheelbase. All those changes combined could affect the geometry in a negative way. On the other hand, adding a 27.5 wheel to the front of a 26" frame has some merits. If you had a 150mm fork on a 26" and changed it to 130mm while swapping in a 27.5" wheel you could maintain similar geometry but see some benefit from the increased rollover capability of the larger wheel. It would raise the center of gravity a bit but it's worth a try in my opinion  Especially if you don't have to invest too much $$ in the experiment.


----------

